# Geek Week interview with Joss Whedon



## Carolyn Hill (Jun 6, 2006)

If you're a Joss Whedon fan, or you like to see comic and fantasy fans dressed up in costumes, you might get a kick out of the Geek Week video podcast called "Geek Week at Wizard World 2006."  

The podcasters had planned to film a joke about wanting to interview Joss Whedon but failing to find him.  But Joss really showed up, pretended to be a fan dressed up as himself, and answered the interviewer's questions!   The rest of episode is kind of funny, too--especially Might Thor at the end, carrying a cafeteria tray as he gets ready to sit down to lunch.  And the guy dressed up as Wolverine is a hoot.

Here's the link to the video podcast: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1164195980357405980&pl=true

Here's a link to a post by the interviewer, talking about how geeked out he was to end up talking with Joss:  http://www.fireflyfans.net/thread.asp?b=2&t=20724


----------

